# forcer une epson à imprimer ?



## macabee (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour , j'ai une imprimante epson DX4850 qui n'imprime plus depuis mon imac snow leopard , alors qu'il reste un bon tiers d'encre noire , les autres cartouches sont quasi pleines .
N'y a-t-il pas un moyen logiciel de forcer la bête à bosser ? Sous linux elementary OS elle vide bien ses biberons , alors ?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

sous eos , avec des ordis portables lifetec et hp ...


----------



## macabee (16 Janvier 2015)

ça n'intéresse personne ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

et sur autre session?


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

Je ferais la différence entre "ça m'intéresse" (non), "ça me concerne" (non plus : je n'ai pas d'imprimante) et "je tente de répondre" (ça, pourquoi pas).

Est-ce que tu as déjà pu le faire et que ça ne marche plus, ou est-ce que cela n'a jamais marché ?
Tu as les bons pilotes ?

Si ça marche avec eOS, alors tu pourrais peut-être essayer avec les pilotes de eOS (dans une version compatible avec OS X).


----------



## macabee (16 Janvier 2015)

dans la cartouche ( vérifié par pesée et autopsie ... ); n'étant pas informaticien , je me vois mal manigancer quoi que ce soit entre linux et mac ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------

Au fait , comment fais-tu pour vivre sans imprimante ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

c'est fou ce qu'on imprime comme machins qui n'ont aucune nécessité de l'être
C'est souvent de vieilles habitudes tenaces plus qu'autre chose .

D'ailleurs ca fait des années que je n'ai pas imprimé quoique ce soit  pour moi ( pas d'imprimante  à dom) 
Par contre j'ai dépanné  à gogo là dessus ( autres macs , open spaces en crise etc)

Cette imprimante est gerée par SES pilotes epson ou les pilotes Apple?
(j'ai souvent remarqué que la gestion est meilleure avec les reglages Apple ! Dernier cas une imprimante officiellement non "compatible" SL et qui a parfaitement fonctionné)


test autre session?


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

macabee a dit:


> dans la cartouche ( vérifié par pesée et autopsie ... ); n'étant pas informaticien , je me vois mal manigancer quoi que ce soit entre linux et mac ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------
> 
> Au fait , comment fais-tu pour vivre sans imprimante ?


J'en ai eu une, il y a plus de dix ans, qui était pénible et dont les cartouches d'encre coûtaient trop cher. Ne l'utilisant pas beaucoup, tout ça s'encrassait et marchait moyennement. Bref, ça m'a gonflé. J'imprime parfois au bureau (rarement) et en général au cybertruc du coin quand c'est nécessaire.
Mais c'est vraiment de moins en moins nécessaire.

En fait j'imprime en PDF que j'emmène dans mes divers appareils mobiles (téléphone, tablette ou baladeur).


----------



## macabee (16 Janvier 2015)

Tu vois ça où ?
Je n'imprime que des articles scientifiques ( maths , physique , biologie ) : impossible de s'en passer , parce qu'on peut annoter , réfléchir en griffonnant , etc . Sur un écran c'est pas pareil ...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

macabee a dit:


> Tu vois ça où ?
> Je n'imprime que des articles scientifiques ( maths , physique , biologie ) : impossible de s'en passer , parce qu'on peut annoter , réfléchir en griffonnant , etc . Sur un écran c'est pas pareil ...


c'est bien ce que je disais
vieilles habitudes liées au papier
( car bien entendu on peut  annoter sur un mac, c'est même intégré dans...Apercu, et dizaines d'outils pour annoter - gribouiller  des saisies , des pages web en local ou en ligne etc)

si par hasard t'es prof niveau fac , regarde le nombre d'étudiants qui n'ont aucun carnet de notes, ils font tout via leur matosse
j'ai eu à faire un séminaire  en fac US , personne n'avait de papier crayon sauf un ( le plus agé), et moi j'avais une feuille avec le plan, je leur ai volontairement pas fait le coup  pohweurpointe diap ô Rama etc

ceci dit la meilleure tablette et stylet transportables que je connaisse avec batterie extra longue durée c'est  le papier + crayon
stable , mises à jour peu nombreuses


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est bien ce que je disais
> vieilles habitudes liées au papier
> ( car bien entendu on peut  annoter sur un mac, c'est même intégré dans...Apercu, et dizaines d'outils pour annoter - gribouiller  des saisies , des pages web en local ou en ligne etc)
> 
> ...



oui mais non, j'ai toujours un cahier dans lequel j'écris en réunion, je ne prends presque pas de notes sur l'ordinateur.
pareil, pour relire certains documents, j'imprime.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

je taquinais

ce sont deux approches differentes

pour revenir à l'affaire epson

test autre session?

et quand epson bosse y a til une interface epson qui se lance pour gerer les couleurs la queue etc 
ou ce sont des menus OSX?


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2015)

Perso, avec Epson (avant) ou Canon (maintenant) j'utilise les pilotes Gutenprint.
S'ils existent pour ton imprimante, tu pourrais essayer. Ils se foutent des infos des cartouches et forcent l'impression.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, avec Epson (avant) ou Canon (maintenant) j'utilise les pilotes Gutenprint.
> S'ils existent pour ton imprimante, tu pourrais essayer. Ils se foutent des infos des cartouches et forcent l'impression.


+1. C'était bien à ça que je pensais.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Ils se foutent des infos des cartouches et forcent l'impression.


+1

certains se rappelent de reportages divers sur ces pilotes de certaines imprimantes qui "poussent à la sur conso de cartouches" ( forcant un changement alors que non vides) ou pire bloquent impression apres X impressions pour forcer à changer l'imprimante


----------



## macabee (17 Janvier 2015)

je n'ai pas trouvé de gutenprint pour cette imprimante dans la liste de choix du gestionnaire . 
Sinon comment faire pour que ce soit géré par mac osx 16.6.8 ?


----------



## Invité (17 Janvier 2015)

Bizarre, elle est dans la liste des imprimantes supportées :
Epson Stylus DX4850     escp2-dx4850     Epson-Stylus_DX4850


----------

